# Does anyone breed their own feeders?



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

For predatory cichlids like Jags and stuff?

I'm thinking of breeding guppies in my sump and wondered if anyone else did the same? Was also thinking that maybe guppies aren't the best option? Mollies get a bit larger and might be appreciated more by a large Jag?

If anyone does breed these livebearing fish, can you offer some tips/inside advice on the best methods and tricks? I'm after maximum fish production. Essentially I'll be farming them for a Jag and a Puffer.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a feeder tank that constantly has copper and salt in it. When the feeders are clean there feed to the main tank. You can raise your own guppies, they take 10 weeks from birth to have almost adult size. I buy minnows for fishing and whats left over goes into my feeder tank. What I'm trying to say is you can buy 100 feeders and be sure there clean in 14 days or riase a few in your sump, which will take almost 3 months. Of course raising your own is also another way to enjoy this hobby.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

If you do guppies or mollies, make sure there is plenty of hiding space for the babies, or they become snacks. I use a think layer of java moss on the bottom. Then when you need to clean you can scoop babies up and put them in a breeder box, or another tank to grow out.

Good Luck


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Convicts are used by some people here. They breed so prolificly that they usually give an ample supply. I had a pair of Neolamp. Brichardi that spawned about as frequently as cons , and I would send the fry to the 125 as snacks.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Trying to keep up with food for a big jag would be tough with guppies.

A couple other alternatives:

Saratherodon mossambicus AKA Tilapia. They breed like crazy, look nice, and a harem of 1m/4f will way outproduce as many convicts.

Ameca splendens: a goodeid livebearer that has large babies, doesn't eat its fry, and can be kept with cichlids that can't eat them. 2m/6f will produce an abundance of babies.

Superworms or giant mealworms are an easy and cheap alternative to feeders and what I use.


----------



## cichlidmama (Sep 7, 2005)

dogofwar said:


> Trying to keep up with food for a big jag would be tough with guppies.
> 
> A couple other alternatives:
> 
> ...


Any idea where to get Ameca Spendens? Searched online but couldn't find anyone selling them.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

you could even breed some convicts they brees like crazy....my buddys dad breeds them and its amazing how fast they get to business


----------

